# Kakain na raw



## lukaa18

Hi! I heard my husband's grandmother tell him something and it sounded like "Kakain naraw"

What does that mean? On google translate it says "I'll be there" but I don't understand how it could mean that since kakain means to eat... so, what's the meaning? I can't ask my husband because I don't want him to know I'm learning his language. It's a surprise


----------



## DotterKat

It was probably _Kain na raw. _This means _He / She said it's time to eat.

Kain na!_ is the usual invitation to eat, the equivalent of _Dinner's ready! or Dinner is served!

Raw _or_ daw_ are used to reiterate what another person has said. Thus, _Kain na raw_ means that somebody else (possibly the one who actually prepared the meal) said _Kain na!_ and the grandmother was simply repeating the same statement to the rest of the party.

In Filipino gatherings, it is not uncommon for guests to show some hesitation being the first to the table. It may require the host to repeat the invitation a couple of times and for other guests to repeat the host's invitation to begin eating.

_Kakain_ is the contemplated aspect (future tense) of _kain, _meaning _will be eating. 

Kakain na raw_ means _He / She said that (somebody) will be eating_.


----------



## lukaa18

DotterKat said:


> It was probably _Kain na raw. _This means _He / She said it's time to eat.
> 
> Kain na!_ is the usual invitation to eat, the equivalent of _Dinner's ready! or Dinner is served!
> 
> Raw_ is used to reiterate what another person has said. Thus, _Kain na raw_ means that somebody else (possibly the one who actually prepared the meal) said _Kain na!_ and the grandmother was simply repeating the same statement to the rest of the party.
> 
> In Filipino gatherings, it is not uncommon for guests to show some hesitation being the first to the table. It may require the host to repeat the invitation a couple of times and for other guests to repeat the host's invitation to begin eating.
> 
> _Kakain_ is the contemplated aspect (future tense) of _kain, _meaning _will be eating.
> 
> Kakain na raw_ means _He / She said that (somebody) will be eating_.




Yeah, she probably said "Kain na raw", makes sense  Maraming salamat!


----------

